
Heat-Loving Microbes, Once Dormant, Thrive over Decades-Old Fire - pseudolus
https://www.quantamagazine.org/heat-loving-microbes-once-dormant-thrive-over-decades-old-fire-20190416/
======
furgooswft13
Just from the headline I knew this was gonna be about Centralia PA. Hooray!
What do I win?

~~~
Nydhal
A Vice News subscription.

~~~
lugg
Hah! I get the reference. What do I win?

[https://youtu.be/rcKxS2rbEdg](https://youtu.be/rcKxS2rbEdg)

------
mirimir
I wonder how far down this diversity goes. Perhaps the outer few km of the
entire planet. That'd be very hard to kill off.

------
hckrnwsaccnt
Is there a prose-free science version? What is the information content of the
article?

~~~
heavenlyhash
It's actually pretty good reporting. I'd give it a full read.

There's enough details dropped about experiment durations, species counts, and
references to the techniques used to measure that if you've already got a
background in the field, you can infer quite a lot; and if you don't, you can
skip those details.

What good reporting should be, in other words: a summary valid for a wide
audience.

